# New guy here but not to forums



## km2008 (Sep 15, 2015)

Just wanted to post and say hello. Not new to forums. Love getting all the information I can. Love me some good gear. 

Sent from my Z987 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Sep 15, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## Riles (Sep 15, 2015)

Welcome


----------

